# How to fix : Check Coding of ECUs on Powertrain Data Bus P1647



## reatzz (Jul 26, 2018)

Hello. Any ideas where is the problem? and how to fix it :/







Wednesday,25,July,2018,16:28:42:39744
VCDS -- Windows Based VAG/VAS Emulator Running on Windows 10 x64
VCDS Version: 17.1.3.0 (x64)
Data version: 20170220 DS267.3
www.Ross-Tech.com


VIN: WVWZZZ3CZAE541933 License Plate: KCL963
Mileage: 234370km-145630mi Repair Order: 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Chassis Type: 3C (3C0)
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 10 13 15 16 17 18 19 25 37 42 44 46 4F 52 53
55 56 5C 62 69 6C 72 77

VIN: WVWZZZ3CZAE541933 Mileage: 234370km-145630miles

01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
10-Park/Steer Assist -- Status: OK 0000
13-Auto Dist. Reg -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
18-Aux. Heat -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
4F-Centr. Electr. II -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Headlight Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
5C-Lane Maintain. -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
69-Trailer -- Status: OK 0000
6C-Back-up Cam. -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBA) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBA.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 022 QD HW: 03L 907 309 
Component: R4 2.0l TDI F000AG 9977 
Revision: 13H03--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000078
Shop #: WSC 55723 001 1048576
VCID: 77FA309E065604F9D8-8022

3 Faults Found:
053283 - Please Check Fault Codes in Control Module for Automatic Distance Regulation 
U1023 - 000 - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 22
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 234320 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.12.13
Time: 16:30:16

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 782 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
(no units): 0.00
(no units): 0.00
(no units): 4.0
Bin. Bits: 00000111
(no units): 0.0

049717 - No Communications with Cruise Control (Front) Distance Sensor 
U0235 - 000 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 6
Fault Frequency: 22
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 234320 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.12.13
Time: 16:30:16

005703 - Check Coding of ECUs on Powertrain Data Bus 
P1647 - 000 - - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 255
Mileage: 234335 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.12.14
Time: 14:43:19

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 782 /min
Speed: 0.0 km/h
(no units): 0.00
(no units): 0.00
(no units): 3.0
Bin. Bits: 00000111
(no units): 1.0

Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 02E-927-770.clb
Part No SW: 02E 300 052 T HW: 02E 927 770 AL
Component: GSG DSG AG6 511 2113 
Revision: 51112 Serial number: 00000912291376
Coding: 0000020
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 25462AD6EC7A4669BA-8070

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-109-C4.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 614 109 AG HW: 3C0 614 109 AG
Component: J104 C4 440 V3 0015 
Revision: --025--- Serial number: 00000705009799
Coding: 0026902
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 63C274CEA2CEF85994-8036

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J255) Labels: 5K0-907-044.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 907 044 CB HW: 5K0 907 044 CB
Component: Climatronic H15 1012 
Revision: 00003001 
Coding: 0000000002
Shop #: WSC 55723 001 1048576
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatronic A01010
ROD: EV_ClimaAutoBasis_VW36.rod
VCID: 6DD612F6BC0ABE2932-8038

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-30-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C8 937 049 E HW: 3C8 937 049 E
Component: Bordnetz-SG H54 2602 
Revision: 00H54000 Serial number: 00000003625387
Coding: EFE28F8B01041A0047978F0017000000000BFB4764400165170000000000
Shop #: WSC 05124 123 12345
VCID: 3362C48E52AE28D924-8066

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C8 955 119 B Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 061109 022 0613 
Coding: 00046997
Shop #: WSC 05124 

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 955 559 AH Labels: 1K0-955-559-AG.CLB
Component: RLS 210110 054 0402 
Coding: 00209133
Shop #: WSC 05124 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 10: Park/Steer Assist (J791) Labels: 1T0-919-475.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 919 475 H HW: 1T0 919 475 
Component: PARKHILFE PLA H07 0110 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 88591002027943
Coding: 310107
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 40889B42D3188341A9-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 13: Auto Dist. Reg Labels: 3C0-907-567.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 907 567 M HW: 3C0 907 567 M
Component: AC201 RDW A 031 0243 
Revision: 00031000 Serial number: 00000000050963
Coding: 0010000
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 08193
VCID: 3566FA965CDA36E90A-8060

1 Fault Found:
00272 - Function Disabled due to Electromagnetic Interference 
012 - Electrical Fault in Circuit - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11101100
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 136
Mileage: 234374 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2012.12.15
Time: 16:23:50

Freeze Frame:
Count: 76


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 5N0-959-655.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 959 655 H HW: 5N0 959 655 H
Component: J234__312 VW10 HI 1916 
Revision: 20013000 Serial number: 003E1P0WJTD7 
Coding: 0012594
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 428C914A1D149151BF-8016

Subsystem 1 - Serial number: 6332MTS619643369 

Subsystem 2 - Serial number: 6342MTS618793369 

Subsystem 3 - Serial number: 6351HTS6AR4T76KR 

Subsystem 4 - Serial number: 6361HTS6ON4T76KR 

Subsystem 5 - Serial number: 00000000000000000

Subsystem 6 - Serial number: 00000000000000000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel (J527) Labels: 3C0-953-569.clb
Part No SW: 3C5 953 501 BM HW: 5K0 953 569 T
Component: LENKS.MODUL 009 0122 
Revision: FF010035 Serial number: 20100119100627
Coding: 298AA70002
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS A03002
ROD: EV_VW360SteerWheelUDS.rod
VCID: 71EE0E86A0325AC916-8024

Multifunction steering wheel control module: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 537 D HW: 3C8 959 537 D Labels: 3C8-959-537.CLB
Component: E221__MFL-TK6 H06 0022 
Coding: E20000

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 3C8-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 920 870 G HW: 3C8 920 870 G
Component: KOMBI H03 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 140F00
Shop #: WSC 05314 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_004_VW25.rod
VCID: 2F6AC8FE76860C3940-807A

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 18: Aux. Heat Labels: 1K0-815-007.clb
Part No: 5K0 963 272 E
Component: Standheizer 043 4709 
Revision: 00043000 Serial number: 09021534000000
Coding: 0031012
Shop #: WSC 55723 001 1048576
VCID: 326CC18AADB421D12F-8066

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530-V3.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 N HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H14 0172 
Revision: H14 Serial number: 1021G1010801DA
Coding: FDA57F46404E0B009002
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 2C50DFF28F90772165-8078

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AR HW: 3C0 959 433 AR
Component: IMMO 043 0383 
Revision: 00043000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 36790 133 86792
VCID: 7AFC29AA35441991A7-802E

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 3C0 905 861 H
Component: ELV 028 0380
3C0905861H ELV 028 0380 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 L HW: 1T0 035 680 C
Component: RNS-MID H04 5238 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K9012029
Coding: 04000402040000A00000
Shop #: WSC 05314 123 12345
VCID: 377AF09E86D6C4F918-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 959 701 AG HW: 3C0 959 793 A
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0307 
Revision: 12101005 Serial number: 0000305318
Coding: 0010B7
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide.rod
VCID: 7CF02FB2F77027A1B5-8028

Slave Driver: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 703 C HW: 3C0 959 795 B Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J388__TSG-HL 004 0401 
Serial number: 00000001226909 
Coding: 000090

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 5N1-909-144.clb
Part No SW: 5N1 909 144 R HW: 5N1 909 148 J
Component: J500__APA-BS KL.304 1401 
Revision: 1BH04739 Serial number: 00160210067701
Coding: 0000258
Shop #: WSC 55723 001 1048576
VCID: 418E9E4618128A49A6-8014

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 AR HW: 3C0 959 433 AR
Component: KSG PQ46 ELV 043 0612 
Revision: 00043000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 00910A0001860E7636041F1F7008CFCE707801
Shop #: WSC 36790 133 86792
 VCID: 7AFC29AA35441991A7-802E

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K8 951 605 A
Component: LIN BACKUP HORN H11 9004

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 3C0 951 171 C
Component: Neigungssensor 004 0611

Subsystem 3 - Part No: 3C0 951 171 C
Component: Innenraumueberw.004 0611

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 4F: Centr. Electr. II (J520) Labels: 1K0-907-532.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 532 HW: 3C0 907 951 
Component: EZE_2 H14 0172 
Revision: -------- Serial number: 1021G1010801DA
Coding: 01030101
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 66C46DDA91FC8D7173-8032

Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 6R0 959 591 HW: 6R0 959 591 
Component: J245/J878 H04 0054 
Serial number: 948500096214 
Coding: 000006

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 959 702 AC HW: 3C0 959 792 A
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0307 
Revision: 14101005 Serial number: 0000297587
Coding: 0010B6
Shop #: WSC 05311 115 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide.rod
VCID: 79FE36A6F8421289AE-802C

Slave Passenger: 
Subsystem 1 - Part No SW: 3C8 959 704 C HW: 3C0 959 794 B Labels: 1K0-959-70X-GEN4.CLB
Component: J389__TSG-HR 004 0401 
Serial number: 00000001225394 
Coding: 000090

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 5N0-907-801.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 801 E HW: 3C8 907 801 E
Component: J540 EPB3 VW-15417 0007 
Revision: 010 Serial number: 00000000133691
Coding: 0000057
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 2C50DFF28F90772165-8078

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Headlight Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V2.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 C HW: 5M0 907 357 C
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet 0142 
Revision: 00H04000 Serial number: 
Coding: 3491016
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 3460C79257A02FE13D-8060

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K0 941 329 Labels: 3D0-941-329.CLB
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l 0007 
Coding: 00000053

Subsystem 2 - Part No: 1K0 941 329 Labels: 3D0-941-329.CLB
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r 0007 
Coding: 00000053

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 1T0 035 680 L HW: 1T0 035 680 C
Component: RNS-MID H04 5238 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K9012029
Coding: 04000402040000A00000
Shop #: WSC 05314 123 12345
VCID: 377AF09E86D6C4F918-8062

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 5C: Lane Maintain. Labels: 3C0-907-217.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 907 217 A HW: 4E0 907 217 C
Component: J759 HCA 0150 
Revision: 00H07004 Serial number: 40021012200085
Coding: 0132002
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 214E3EC6F852AA49C6-8074

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 69: Trailer (J345) Labels: 1K0-907-383-V2.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 383 F HW: 1K0 907 383 F
Component: Anhaenger H07 0070 
Revision: 3A001001 Serial number: 00000125627877
Coding: 410D000100000000
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 3068CB8263B813C159-8064

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 6C: Back-up Cam. Labels: 5N0-907-441.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 441 HW: 3C8 907 441 
Component: J772__Rearview 0036 
Revision: 00H06000 Serial number: 525PA8-J9Z0237
Coding: 0030008
Shop #: WSC 05311 000 00000
VCID: 67DA60DE56F6947948-8032

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 3C0-035-730.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 730 B HW: 5N0 035 730 B
Component: J412 8502 
Revision: 00015000 Serial number: 0000B7A145086
Coding: 0026045
Shop #: WSC 05314 000 00000
VCID: 275A20DE9676547988-8072

No fault code found.

End-------------------------(Elapsed Time: 03:25)--------------------------


----------



## reatzz (Jul 26, 2018)

*Nobody?*

Passat cc 2010 2.0 tdi 103kw . 005703 - Check Coding of ECUs on Powertrain Data Bus


----------

